# Urgent homes needed for 2 elderley Birmans



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Rosie and George are two devoted Birmans who urgently need a foster home. Sadly there elderly owner has been taken into care, suffering from dementia and they have been left alone.

Rosie is Lilac female, and though she has no health issues, she is blind. Her brother, George, is a chocolate point, again with no health issues, but is deaf, and so shouts quite loud, bless him!

They are totally dependant on each other. Birman Rescue are looking for someone who is willing to care for them for their remaining years. We will of course meet any veterinary bills.

That special someone must have no other pets or children and generally lead a peaceful lifestyle.

Have you the time and patience to care for this pair?

Please contact Angie 01785 251609 or email the rescue [email protected] if you can help.

Special homes needed for our Rescue Birmans


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, gosh. I hope they find someone!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope so too. They are 19 years old.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh bless their quite old  keep us updated?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

cannot help unfortunatly..:sad:

got 5 cats and 4 dogs...


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have someone who may be interested but she can't promise... will let you know asap


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Brill. Direct her to Angie (details in OP). Hope they find a home quickly.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck with them, I love birmans I have one naughty seal tabby of my own. feel free to put them on our site if you have no luck
Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Good luck with them, I love birmans I have one naughty seal tabby of my own.


i have a naughty lilac tabby boy...but only to judges..


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Possible home found.


----------

